# BACK! Purple Diesel & Stawberry cough



## Capone (Jun 13, 2008)

Back after a few month lay off.  I have 6 purple diesel and one Strawberry cough clone. about 10days old and two days for the seeds. growing with the same [FONT=arial,helvetica]flourescents but i plan on  flowering with a 400hps. i need ideas on a grow box, any suggestions??? ill be on looking a designs.  Day 1 of ???? [/FONT]


----------



## pussum (Jun 13, 2008)

I fabricated my own grow box from scratch for about 150$ which included the lights, wiring, fixtures, fans, humidifyer, pots, soil, nutes, mylar, ventilation duct work, and paint. They sky is pretty much the limit.

If you are looking for a base to work from there are a lot of suggestions in the DIY section that you could look into.


Plants look tasty though. I hope you start a grow journal on these so we can all follow along on the adventure.


----------



## Capone (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah ive found a few i would like to try out. seeds look like they can be planted tonight. the clone is growing strong, recently started giving her neutes . pics tonight


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck with your grow~


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 14, 2008)

first i would at least put them in a better spot then that cup or at least a bigger cup for better growth, get new 45 watt bulbs (cool/soft), put it about 3 and half inches away from the plant, and give it some water it looks thirsty


----------



## Capone (Jun 17, 2008)

ok i just  picked up a 400watt hps and  4 25watt cool white cfls...Also i picked up 3 new clones. they came in rockwell cubes with alot of roots..i put them in soil with a good feeding. should i place them under the hps? also how much room will i be needing with the HPS??? AM I RIGHT SO FAR??


----------



## Roken (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking good!
                      Things are looking healthy so far so dont use fertalizer for the first 2 weeks, i would also transplant every thing into bigger pots which was stated above.  As far as your 400watt h.p.s goes it would work great in a 4ftx4ft room and form supirior quality dense buds.   Keep us posted!
Peace and Love!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## pussum (Jun 17, 2008)

Everything looks good. I would hold off on nutes for a bit, but other than that you are on the right track.


----------



## Capone (Jun 17, 2008)

i think im going to use my bathroom for flowering.. what do you guys think?? it has a vent for smelly SH%*'s and AC vent for temps.. a fan of course . i think the the dimensions are 2.8 x 4 x 10...400 watt hps..veg cfl..

the first purple diesel sprouted..1 of 6


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 17, 2008)

instead of having those flos on the sides you should hang them over head to pick them leaves up a bit, im just saying, they are looking better then they were before, and about the bathroom, be sure you be clean before handling any plants we dont want no echoli or nothing and especially getting these plants sick.


----------



## Capone (Jun 24, 2008)

Growing rapidly. pics tomorrow. All purple sprouted. CFL VEG...about two weeks untill flower.


----------



## Capone (Jun 26, 2008)

3 Gdp Clones 
3 Sour Diesel Clones
10 Purple Diesel Seedlings 

Cfl File Cabin With 3 23watters 
2 Cfl With 5 Tube Florals

Growing...i Plan On Flowering The Clones In About Two Weeks Or 10" Which Ever Comes First


----------



## Capone (Jun 29, 2008)

planning on flowering the clones next week...how much yeild can i expect for 9 plans on a 400watt hps????


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I hope it works out.. Looks like you  have some nice clones going there. Hope the bathroom thing works out. Would deft do like ^ said. make sure you clean it very well first. Good luck and smoke good.


----------



## Capone (Jun 30, 2008)

yield?


----------



## Capone (Jul 9, 2008)

OKOK its been about a week sense i posted pics.. i have a 400w hps with 9 plans flowering (12/12)..i started them as soon as they cloned.. i toped 3 plants and FIMed the rest... hope you like.. ?'s or comments welcome


----------



## Capone (Jul 10, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 10, 2008)

They look great so far.


----------



## benamucc (Jul 10, 2008)

idk about the yield, but the strains you picked out sound tasty... here's some mojo :banana:


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, how they've grown. Great job on those ladies. There are too many factors for anyone to estimate yield, like genetics, room setup, etc. and thats probably why you're not getting a response.


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Wow, how they've grown. Great job on those ladies. There are too many factors for anyone to estimate yield, like genetics, room setup, etc. and thats probably why you're not getting a response.




yeah i thought about that...thanks anyway hope you stick around untill the end of the show bro..:hubba:

THANKS btw


----------



## Smokesalottapotamus (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Looking real nice. Question for ya. How far away from your plant tops is your light? You lose lumens exponentially with distance. It looks as tho you are getting some stretching. I could be wrong, I am still pretty new to this. 

GL. Ill be back to watch this one...:hubba:


----------



## Capone (Jul 23, 2008)

i have issues now. some of my baby's are having leafs curl and get dry..only on the GDP plants only i use the same food and watering regiments for both? i leaning towards this being due to there characteristics could i be wrong?


----------



## Capone (Jul 28, 2008)

Plans seem to be doing fine. laying off the nuets for a few days (to help with the tips burning and curling).. Growing good i also have 8puple, 1 semi seed and 1 GDp Vegging as we speak..this time i want them to grow atleast 2 ft tall..


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 29, 2008)

With 400W, you should get more or less 300 g with a 100x100 cm closet


----------



## Capone (Aug 2, 2008)

4 week flowerin


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good...


----------



## Capone (Aug 15, 2008)

hoping they'll get fatter!


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Dude your grow is looking awesome!  I like the 4 plants you have in the rectangle pot that was a good idea and easy to move all da plants around I bet.  Ya you were right...I can see that your "blowin and Growin" alright! lol.  Got your message, ill hit you up today wit a comment and show you some luv.*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 15, 2008)

*Everything looks GOOD as always glad to see your back!!
It is always a real pleasure to watch your grows*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG they are looking so tasty... Sweet grow buddy


----------



## Capone (Aug 21, 2008)

Thicker..4 - 5 weeks left?


----------



## soto88 (Aug 22, 2008)

Simply amazing


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

They are budding nicely buddy.


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

wow those look nice, i cant wait to see what that purple diesal is gonna look like..you in the bay area???


----------



## Capone (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah in nor cal...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good buddy...


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Heck ya your plants are looking great man.  Dang they are growing quick.  Looking good.  Have you tried any yet?*


----------



## Capone (Sep 4, 2008)

ready to harvest i think...


----------



## Capone (Sep 9, 2008)

finished...ill post pics of final product and smoke report


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hurry! lol.  Yummy I wanna know how it smokes!


----------

